# Very funny Ebay Ad for Hyatt Main Street



## davevt98 (Nov 7, 2010)

Just got a laugh this morning.  Poor guy has no idea that his unit is worth a small fraction of this. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260688866913


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 7, 2010)

*Fees too high but asking price - such a deal!*

Why risk losing it to the nearly certain bidding frenzy that will breakout over this deal? Just hit "Buy It Now" and assure yourself the bargain $70K plus closing. 

All too typical of those who think a brand name or a view or a location or something else or all the above make any timeshare worth what they were told when they bought. They either never learn and own it forever or bite the bullet and accept that $2000 is the top rate for most resorts and maybe, just maybe, a top resort/location/unit on a premier week MIGHT get them $5K if they are very lucky. The ongoing fees and the ease of simply renting or trading into that unit if you really want it overrides what should be the underlying value.  It is a shame but that is what overly aggressive and often deceptive sales to uninformed buyers has caused. Add in the overabundance of availability and the small amount of actual desirable inventory (that same unit in April is worth $0 rental, trade or ownership) and this guy isn't just dreaming he's delusional.   

So bid accordingly.  At some point he'll have to see the light or just accept he owns it forever.


----------



## JanT (Nov 7, 2010)

I saw that yesterday, too and got a good laugh.  Of course, I get a good laugh at ALOT of what is listed for sale, whether it's Ebay, Redweek, or even here on TUG.  I just shake my head but do feel sorry for people who really don't have a clue.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 7, 2010)

It's an interesting package to try and value.

The week comes with 4430 total points, which is equal to two 2-bedroom diamond weeks. But the annual fees are around 50 percent higher than buying two 2BR diamond weeks.

You could buy two 2BR diamond weeks for around $20,000-$24,000. Given that this package would have considerably higher fees - and is for a very late season ski week - it should sell somewhere below that.


----------



## Robert D (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope the poor guy didn't pay anywhere near the $104K he says Hyatt is selling it for.


----------



## sml2181 (Nov 7, 2010)

Not too long ago, there was a similar package at the resort but including week 51 - for less than 50K...and that one was listed with a well known broker in that area.


----------



## stacylee (Nov 14, 2010)

He lowered his Buy it now price from 70,000 to 64,900.  I wonder if someone advised him it was overpriced.....  but a 5,000 reduction isnt even in the ballpark.


----------



## ondeadlin (Dec 2, 2010)

Buy-it-now again lowered, this time to $59k.


----------



## lisae (Dec 2, 2010)

*I need a Hyatt Expert Please*

Start a new thread, sorry


----------

